# Fix "new only" in Wishlists and OnePasses



## jstaso (Mar 9, 2004)

When I mark record "new only" in my OnePasses and Wishlists, and then look at my To Do List any series that is a rerun but doesn't list an episode name is set to record. Wishlists will pickup old movies from years ago. Can't it be fixed to only record anything that is marked "New"?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I never use Wishlists, but I've never seen a problem with a 1P. However a TiVo considers a program new if it hasn't recorded it in the last 28 days. Perhaps you have an example?

I have no idea why the "rule" exists. But it does.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I never use Wishlists, but I've never seen a problem with a 1P. However a TiVo considers a program new if it hasn't recorded it in the last 28 days. Perhaps you have an example?
> 
> I have no idea why the "rule" exists. But it does.


Huh? If the 28 day rule was the determining factor, I'd have reruns recording all over the place. I'm not sure it does what you portrayed it as here.


----------



## Kaphka (Dec 15, 2008)

"New only" means that it ignores listings that have an "original air date" longer than 28 days ago. If an episode is missing information, it won't have an original air date, so Tivo will assume that it's new. Usually that works out best, because it's easy to delete an extra recording, but it might be hard to find that episode if Tivo skipped it and it turns out it was new after all.

One of the things that changed when Rovi took over is that movies no longer have any original air date at all. (They have a release year, but that doesn't count.) That means that movies are always considered "new". That only affects wish lists, since OnePasses never record movies anyway. I guess that's why I haven't seen a lot of people complaining about it. It is annoying, though. My Demetri Martin wish list records Contagion practically every week.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

"New Only" is problematic on PBS. Many times, TiVo will fail to record a new program because the "original air date" is when it aired in Britain or elsewhere even though it is new on PBS.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> I never use Wishlists, but I've never seen a problem with a 1P. However a TiVo considers a program new if it hasn't recorded it in the last 28 days. Perhaps you have an example?
> 
> I have no idea why the "rule" exists. But it does.


We are all different. You never use wishlists and I never use onepasses. I prefer wishlists especially on Hydra because right under each wishlist, it displays the shows that will record over the next few days, so you can delete any easily that you don't want to record. It even negates the need to set Auto-Record to 'No'.
I prefer wishlists because of their flexibility and 'include, exclude, optional' logic ... and the ability to put programs into user-generated folders, such as game shows, documentaries, favorite actors and even perhaps folders for each member of the family, instead.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Knowing the movie issue, seems like a term could be tweaked to eliminate movies (as OP seems to be looking for "series").


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

... It is annoying, though. My Demetri Martin wish list records Contagion practically every week.[/QUOTE]
So put Contagion in the wishlist as a title with a thumbs down to exclude it. That way it will no longer show up as a program to be recorded.
For wishlists that have an actor's name ... after watching a show or a movie which it recorded, I put that movie name in the title field with an excluded flag. That way I have a record of what I've seen and I know they won't show up again.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> "New Only" is problematic on PBS. Many times, TiVo will fail to record a new program because the "original air date" is when it aired in Britain or elsewhere even though it is new on PBS.


I get so confused by the "New"/"Reruns" setting. I thought, from postings here, that a show is "New" _if new to the particular box _within the past 28 days--or did I get confused here again?


----------



## Kaphka (Dec 15, 2008)

Furmaniac said:


> So put Contagion in the wishlist as a title with a thumbs down to exclude it. That way it will no longer show up as a program to be recorded.


That was just an example. There are about fifteen movies with certain actors that my Tivo wishlists keep picking up, and it would be a pain to exclude all of them. Also, I don't like excluding based on keywords, because I'm always worried that it'll miss something because the description says something like "Featuring comedian Demetri Martin, known for his two minute non-speaking role in Contagion." I mean... bad example, but you get the idea.

On a related point, here's an actual suggestion for wish lists: I wish you could exclude a specific series or movie by ID, instead of by keyword. For example, I have a "Top Chef" wish list to pick up any new Top Chef spinoffs, like "Top Chef Junior". I'd like to exclude the original Top Chef from the wish list, but obviously telling it to exclude the words "Top Chef" won't work. I wish I could say, "find everything with 'Top Chef' in the title, except the specific series 'Top Chef'".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Furmaniac said:


> We are all different. You never use wishlists and I never use onepasses. I prefer wishlists especially on Hydra because right under each wishlist, it displays the shows that will record over the next few days, so you can delete any easily that you don't want to record. It even negates the need to set Auto-Record to 'No'.
> I prefer wishlists because of their flexibility and 'include, exclude, optional' logic ... and the ability to put programs into user-generated folders, such as game shows, documentaries, favorite actors and even perhaps folders for each member of the family, instead.


That's interesting but the use of one pass almost never requires such maintenance as it is very specific unless you tell it all channels. The only issue is typically with shows that don't have any episode data but those are really few and tend to be news shows that can be done via a manual recording (like record channel 511 Monday through Friday from 6 to 6:30 pm).


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Kaphka said:


> That was just an example. There are about fifteen movies with certain actors that my Tivo wishlists keep picking up, and it would be a pain to exclude all of them. Also, I don't like excluding based on keywords, because I'm always worried that it'll miss something because the description says something like "Featuring comedian Demetri Martin, known for his two minute non-speaking role in Contagion." I mean... bad example, but you get the idea.
> 
> On a related point, here's an actual suggestion for wish lists: I wish you could exclude a specific series or movie by ID, instead of by keyword. For example, I have a "Top Chef" wish list to pick up any new Top Chef spinoffs, like "Top Chef Junior". I'd like to exclude the original Top Chef from the wish list, but obviously telling it to exclude the words "Top Chef" won't work. I wish I could say, "find everything with 'Top Chef' in the title, except the specific series 'Top Chef'".


My wishlists of filled with exclusions I would rather have exclusions then programs repeating it takes about a minute to make an exclusion.

The wishlist title field includes only:
- show or movie titles and
- show episode titles.
It does not include keywords, so if you put the program name as excluded in the title field (Contagion), it would still pick up another program with that program name (Contagion) listed in the keyword field.

As far as excluding Top Chef but keeping other programs with Top Chef in the name, try this..
See if there is particular wording or a person's name in the keyword field of every Top Chef episode. 
If you exclude that wording or phrase under the Wishlist keyword field, Top Chef shows will not record, but if that wording or person doesn't appear in other Top Chef spin offs, it will record those spinoff Top Chef shows.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

TonyD79 said:


> That's interesting but the use of one pass almost never requires such maintenance as it is very specific unless you tell it all channels. The only issue is typically with shows that don't have any episode data but those are really few and tend to be news shows that can be done via a manual recording (like record channel 511 Monday through Friday from 6 to 6:30 pm).


I prefer Wishlists mainly for their folder feature. I had Dish Network for many years and they allow you to put programs into folders. I have used folders to divide my programs into '1 Favorite actresses', '1 Game shows', '1 Documentaries', '1 Travel', '1 Sitcoms', etc. If the whole family is using the DVR, you can even have folders for each of your children's names so you don't have to have their programs mixed in with yours. I have put in the suggestion that TiVo expand folders to single programs and one passes, but I won't hold my breath.

When I make wishlists, not only do I have like programs in folders, but I name the folders with a 1 in front such as '
1 Game shows'. In the title field, I would put (Jeopardy), (Match Game), (Family Feud). By starting each folder name with the ' 1', all of my folders display at the top of the My Shows list grouped together.
Unfortunately wishlists ignore the actor's name for game shows and other programs. the program host is correctly listed in the cast but as I said the wishlist ignores that. So if I want to record Family Feud with Richard Dawson or Ray Combs, but not with Steve Harvey, I look for something to exclude in the Steve Harvey version of the show. In this case the Steve Harvey version lists "familyname vs family-name" and the Dawson/Combs version does not. So I can just put "vs" as an excluded keyword and only Family Feud with Richard Dawson or Ray Combs will record.


----------



## Kaphka (Dec 15, 2008)

Furmaniac said:


> The wishlist title field includes only:
> - show or movie titles and
> - show episode titles.
> It does not include keywords, so if you put the program name as excluded in the title field (Contagion), it would still pick up another program with that program name (Contagion) listed in the keyword field.


That's how it should work, but that's not how it actually works. I know that because my "Top Chef" title wish list also picks up unrelated shows that say "featuring so and so from Top Chef" in the description. As far as I know there's no functional difference between the "keyword" field and the "title keyword" field.



Furmaniac said:


> See if there is particular wording or a person's name in the keyword field of every Top Chef episode.


There isn't, and I don't think that would work for most shows, but that's not the point. Personally I'd rather record ten extra shows than miss one legitimate show. Any time you try to exclude things based on text there are bound to be mistakes, so I'm not willing to risk it. None of this is really a big deal, anyway... it's just a minor annoyance.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

You are correct and I stand corrected. The annoyance is that TiVo doesn't give us individual fields for the wishlists. There should be a title field, an exact title field and a keyword field.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Furmaniac said:


> I prefer Wishlists mainly for their folder feature. I had Dish Network for many years and they allow you to put programs into folders. I have used folders to divide my programs into '1 Favorite actresses', '1 Game shows', '1 Documentaries', '1 Travel', '1 Sitcoms', etc. If the whole family is using the DVR, you can even have folders for each of your children's names so you don't have to have their programs mixed in with yours. I have put in the suggestion that TiVo expand folders to single programs and one passes, but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> When I make wishlists, not only do I have like programs in folders, but I name the folders with a 1 in front such as '
> 1 Game shows'. In the title field, I would put (Jeopardy), (Match Game), (Family Feud). By starting each folder name with the ' 1', all of my folders display at the top of the My Shows list grouped together.
> Unfortunately wishlists ignore the actor's name for game shows and other programs. the program host is correctly listed in the cast but as I said the wishlist ignores that. So if I want to record Family Feud with Richard Dawson or Ray Combs, but not with Steve Harvey, I look for something to exclude in the Steve Harvey version of the show. In this case the Steve Harvey version lists "familyname vs family-name" and the Dawson/Combs version does not. So I can just put "vs" as an excluded keyword and only Family Feud with Richard Dawson or Ray Combs will record.


That's an interesting technique. Probably not a common use case but it is creative and can be useful if you want to group shows by type.


----------

